# Updated kernel - cannot mount ext4 read-write [solved]

## JanErik

I have updated the kernel in my laptop from gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 to 2.6.32-r1 but cannot start the system with it. Partition is ext4. Works fine when I start with the old kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda2 read-write, is write-protected

 

Yet after managing to get a root shell after interactive startup, mount says it is mounted rw.

Here is a diff between the old and new .configs:

```

diff ../linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4/.config .config          

3,4c3,4                                                                    

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r4                                 

< # Sat Aug 22 13:58:47 2009                                               

---                                                                        

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.32-gentoo-r1                                 

> # Sat Jan  2 20:54:21 2010                                               

9a10                                                                       

> CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"                                        

19d19                                                                      

< CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y                                              

36c36,37                                                                   

< CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y                                       

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y                                  

> CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y                                   

50a52                                                                      

> CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y                                                    

79d80                                                                      

< # CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set                                          

81c82                                                                      

< # CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set                                          

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set                                     

86d86                                                                      

< # CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set                                    

88c88                                                                      

< CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=16                                                  

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18                                                  

107a108                                                                    

> CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y                                                    

109d109                                                                    

< # CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set                                       

122a123,131                                                                

> CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y                                                

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # Kernel Performance Events And Counters                                 

> #                                                                        

> CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y                                                     

> CONFIG_EVENT_PROFILE=y                                                   

> # CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set                                        

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set                               

132d140                                                                    

< # CONFIG_MARKERS is not set                                              

139a148                                                                    

> CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y                                                  

140a150,154                                                                

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # GCOV-based kernel profiling                                            

> #                                                                        

> # CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set                                          

153c167                                                                    

< # CONFIG_LBD is not set                                                  

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_LBDAF is not set                                                

181a196                                                                    

> CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y                                     

208a224                                                                    

> # CONFIG_MATOM is not set                                                

223a240                                                                    

> CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y                                                   

225c242                                                                    

< CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4                                          

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5                                          

234a252                                                                    

> CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y                                                

243c261                                                                    

< CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y                                                   

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set                                        

248,249c266,271                                                            

< # CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set                                     

< # CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set                                    

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y                                                   

> # CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set                                          

> # CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set                                      

> CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y                                               

> # CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set                                       

> CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y                                              

283d304                                                                    

< CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y                                                 

285a307                                                                    

> # CONFIG_KSM is not set                                                  

286a309,310                                                                

> CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y                                    

> # CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set                                       

292a317                                                                    

> CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y                                           

303c328                                                                    

< CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000                                           

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000                                          

305c330                                                                    

< CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000                                           

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000                                          

316a342                                                                    

> CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y                                                 

318a345                                                                    

> # CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set                                           

322a350                                                                    

> # CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set                                     

330a359                                                                    

> # CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set                            

339a369                                                                    

> # CONFIG_SFI is not set                                                  

402a433                                                                    

> # CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set                                            

411d441                                                                    

< CONFIG_K8_NB=y                                                           

431a462,466                                                                

> CONFIG_XFRM=y                                                            

> # CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set                                         

> # CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set                                      

460,461c495,496                                                            

< # CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set                                             

< # CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set                                            

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_INET6_AH=y                                                        

> CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y                                                       

466,468c501,503                                                            

< # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set                            

< # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set                               

< # CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set                                 

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y                                       

> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y                                          

> CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y                                            

479a515                                                                    

> # CONFIG_RDS is not set                                                  

493a530                                                                    

> # CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set                                           

543c580                                                                    

< CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m                                                         

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_NSC_FIR=y                                                         

570a608                                                                    

> # CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set                                              

573a612,613                                                                

> # CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set                          

574a615,617                                                                

> CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y                                             

> CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1                                       

> # CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set                                     

577,578c620,621                                                            

< # CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS is not set                                   

< CONFIG_LIB80211=m                                                        

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y                                              

> CONFIG_LIB80211=y                                                        

584,587d626                                                                

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Rate control algorithm selection                                       

< #                                                                        

598d636                                                                    

< # CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set                                         

599a638                                                                    

> CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y                                                    

609a649                                                                    

> # CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set                                             

614a655,656                                                                

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set                                         

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set                                         

634c676                                                                    

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set                                   

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y                                              

642,658c684                                                                

< CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y                                                    

< # CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set                                              

< # CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set                                              

< # CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set                                             

< # CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set                                            

< # CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set                                           

< # CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set                                   

< # CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set                                               

< # CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set                                             

< # CONFIG_C2PORT is not set                                               

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # EEPROM support                                                         

< #                                                                        

< # CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set                                          

< # CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set                                        

< # CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set                                         

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set                                         

670c696                                                                    

< # CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set                                         

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y                                                    

682,685d707                                                                

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs              

< #                                                                        

704a727                                                                    

> # CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set                                    

726a750                                                                    

> # CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set                                         

755a780                                                                    

> # CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set                                             

784c809,813                                                                

< # Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing  

---                                                                        

> # You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.                     

> #                                                                        

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # See the help texts for more information.                               

791d819                                                                    

< # CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS is not set                                   

818a847                                                                    

> # CONFIG_CNIC is not set                                                 

826,829c855                                                                

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Wireless LAN                                                           

< #                                                                        

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_WLAN=y                                                            

846,848c872                                                                

< # CONFIG_ATH5K is not set                                                

< # CONFIG_ATH9K is not set                                                

< # CONFIG_AR9170_USB is not set                                           

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set                                           

864a889,890                                                                

> # CONFIG_WL12XX is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_IWM is not set                                                  

897a924                                                                    

> # CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set                                              

922a950                                                                    

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set                                     

924c952                                                                    

< # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set                                      

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_QT2160 is not set                                               

926c954,955                                                                

< # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set                                       

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set                                     

927a957                                                                    

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set                                   

928a959,960                                                                

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set                                       

936a969                                                                    

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set                                   

941a975                                                                    

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set                                  

992,993c1026                                                               

< # CONFIG_RTC is not set                                                  

< # CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set                                              

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_RTC=y                                                             

1009a1043                                                                  

> CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y                                                      

1035a1070,1074                                                             

> # ACPI drivers                                                           

> #                                                                        

> # CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set                                             

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

1064,1067d1102                                                             

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set                                      

< # CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set                                              

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set                                      

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set                                      

1073a1109,1113                                                             

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # PPS support                                                            

> #                                                                        

> # CONFIG_PPS is not set                                                  

1080a1121                                                                  

> # CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set                                       

1081a1123                                                                  

> # CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set                                     

1083a1126,1130                                                             

> # CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set                                     

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # Native drivers                                                         

> #                                                                        

1100d1146                                                                  

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set                                      

1107,1108d1152                                                             

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set                                       

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set                                       

1140a1185,1186                                                             

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set                                       

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set                                       

1153d1198                                                                  

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set                                    

1155c1200,1205                                                             

< # CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set                                     

---                                                                        

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # ACPI drivers                                                           

> #                                                                        

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set                                    

1175a1226                                                                  

> # CONFIG_MFD_WM831X is not set                                           

1177a1229                                                                  

> # CONFIG_AB3100_CORE is not set                                          

1179,1194c1231                                                             

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Multimedia devices                                                     

< #                                                                        

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Multimedia core support                                                

< #                                                                        

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set                                            

< # CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set                                             

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set                                          

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Multimedia drivers                                                     

< #                                                                        

< # CONFIG_DAB is not set                                                  

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set                                        

1203c1240                                                                  

< CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y                                                       

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set                                            

1209a1247                                                                  

> CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y                                                         

1213c1251,1309                                                             

< # CONFIG_FB is not set                                                   

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_FB=y                                                              

> # CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set                                        

> # CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set                                 

> # CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set                            

> # CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set                                    

> # CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set                                          

> # CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set                                          

> # CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set                                         

> CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y                                                 

> CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y                                                 

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # Frame buffer hardware drivers                                          

> #                                                                        

> # CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set                                         

> # CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set                                          

> # CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set                                             

> # CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set                                             

> # CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set                                              

> # CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set                                              

> # CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set                                          

> # CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set                                              

> # CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set                                              

> # CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set                                                

> # CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set                                          

> # CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set                                              

> # CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set                                              

> # CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set                                               

> # CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set                                             

> # CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set                                         

> # CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set                                        

1233a1330,1331                                                             

> # CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set                                  

> # CONFIG_LOGO is not set                                                 

1235a1334                                                                  

> CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y                                         

1245c1344,1345                                                             

< # CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set                                   

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set                                         

> CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y                                              

1250a1351,1356                                                             

> CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y                                                   

> # CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set                                        

> # CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set                                      

1272a1379                                                                  

> # CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set                                            

1302a1410                                                                  

> # CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set                                         

1325d1432                                                                  

< # CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set                                            

1343a1451                                                                  

> CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y                                                  

1347a1456                                                                  

> CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y                                                     

1360a1470                                                                  

> CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y                                                   

1361a1472,1473                                                             

> CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y                                                

> # CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF is not set                                      

1362a1475                                                                  

> CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y                                                

1363a1477                                                                  

> CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y                                                    

1388a1503                                                                  

> # CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set                                         

1394a1510                                                                  

> # CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set                                      

1405c1521                                                                  

< # CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set                                              

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_USB_ACM=y                                                         

1430c1546                                                                  

< # CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set                                         

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y                                                    

1538a1655                                                                  

> # CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM is not set                                      

1539a1657,1658                                                             

> # CONFIG_MMC_AT91 is not set                                             

> # CONFIG_MMC_ATMELMCI is not set                                         

1540a1660,1661                                                             

> # CONFIG_MMC_CB710 is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_MMC_VIA_SDMMC is not set                                        

1550c1671                                                                  

< # CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set                                          

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set                                          

1569,1575c1690                                                             

< CONFIG_EDAC=y                                                            

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Reporting subsystems                                                   

< #                                                                        

< # CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set                                           

< # CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set                                         

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_EDAC is not set                                                 

1579a1695,1698                                                             

>                                                                          

> #                                                                        

> # TI VLYNQ                                                               

> #                                                                        

1594d1712                                                                  

< CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y                                               

1598d1715                                                                  

< # CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set                                         

1600a1718                                                                  

> # CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set                                       

1610c1728                                                                  

< CONFIG_DMIID=y                                                           

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_DMIID is not set                                                

1619c1737,1739                                                             

< # CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set                                              

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y                                                         

> # CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set                             

> # CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set                                        

1621d1740                                                                  

< # CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT is not set                                       

1622a1742,1744                                                             

> # CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set                                           

> CONFIG_JBD=y                                                             

> # CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set                                            

1633a1756                                                                  

> # CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set                                            

1635c1758,1759                                                             

< # CONFIG_DNOTIFY is not set                                              

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y                                                        

> CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y                                                         

1641a1766                                                                  

> # CONFIG_CUSE is not set                                                 

1710c1835                                                                  

< CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="NLS ISO 8859-15"                                     

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso 8859-15"                                         

1734c1859                                                                  

< CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y                                                       

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set                                            

1759a1885                                                                  

> # CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set                                       

1763c1889,1896                                                             

< # CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set                                         

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y                                                    

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set                                          

> # CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set                                    

> # CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set                                          

> CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y                                                      

> CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y                                                     

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set                                        

1765a1899,1908                                                             

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set                                       

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set                                       

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set                                        

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set                                     

> # CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set                                        

> # CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set                                            

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set                                 

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set                          

1766a1910                                                                  

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set                                        

1767a1912,1915                                                             

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set                                             

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set                                        

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set                                     

1768a1917,1920                                                             

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set                                           

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set                                             

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set                                      

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set                                    

1770c1922,1924                                                             

< # CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set                                        

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y                                                   

> # CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set                                    

> # CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set                                     

1771a1926,1929                                                             

> # CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set                                  

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set                                 

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set                             

> # CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set                                      

1773c1931,1932                                                             

< # CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set                                 

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y                                            

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set                                      

1777a1937                                                                  

> CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y                                     

1781c1941                                                                  

< CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y                                            

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y                                        

1782a1943,1944                                                             

> CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y                                                   

> CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y                                           

1783a1946                                                                  

> CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y                                                  

1785,1788c1948                                                             

<                                                                          

< #                                                                        

< # Tracers                                                                

< #                                                                        

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_FTRACE=y                                                          

1793,1794d1952                                                             

< # CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set                                

< # CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set                                         

1797c1955,1957                                                             

< # CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set                               

---                                                                        

> CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y                                             

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set                           

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set                                 

1805c1965,1966                                                             

< # CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set                            

---                                                                        

> # CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_BENCHMARK is not set                                

> CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y                                       

1809a1971,1973                                                             

> # CONFIG_KGDB is not set                                                 

> CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y                                             

> # CONFIG_KMEMCHECK is not set                                            

1813a1978,1983                                                             

> CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y                                             

> CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y                                               

> # CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set                                           

> CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y                                                    

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set                                    

> CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m                                                   

1815a1986                                                                  

> # CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set                                         

1825a1997,1998                                                             

> CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y                                               

> # CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set                                            

1835a2009                                                                  

> # CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set                                

1846d2019

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

1848a2022

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

1862c2036

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

1887a2062

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC is not set

1893a2069

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH is not set

1896c2072

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

1941,1944c2117

< CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

---

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

1946d2118

< CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

```

Last edited by JanErik on Sun Jan 03, 2010 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

 *JanErik wrote:*   

> Yet after managing to get a root shell after interactive startup, mount says it is mounted rw.
> 
> 

 mount or nl /proc/mounts?  Running mount displays /etc/mtab.  If / is mounted read-only, there is a good chance that /etc/mtab has not been updated to reflect the current situation.  Consult /proc/mounts instead, which is a direct listing of kernel data.

----------

## JanErik

/proc/mounts also says it is rw. But, dmesg says 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EXT4-fs (sda2): Filesystem with huge files cannot be mounted RDWR without CONFIG_LBDAF
> 
> 

 

Doesn't give any search results here atleast.

----------

## JanErik

And to clarify, it works after enabling "Support for large (2TB+) block devices and files", as the kernel option help text also explains. Just never needed it before.

----------

## alligator421

Same problem here. Thanks for the tip. It works ok after setting CONFIG_LBDAF.

I find it weird that there is no warning about this in the ext4 config menu itself since "it will refuse to mount in the read-write mode ... which is enabled by default by mke2fs.ext4"

----------

